# Carrito seguidor de linea con motores pap



## lucifer (Abr 26, 2006)

el año pasado me enseñaron a hacer un carrito seguidor de linea con motores pap unipolares... y con foto transistores infrarrojos... pero todo estaba controlado por un pic 16f84... quisiera saber si hay alguna forma de hacer lo mismo pero sin el 16f84... o sin algun otro pic... lo mas barato y sencillo posible por favor... gracias...


----------



## eck (Abr 29, 2006)

mira en la revista saber electronica hay un carrito hecho con compuertas ttl es facil rapido pero el costo es similar al del pic


----------

